# R32 classic insurance?



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm currently looking to sell my Sierra 3dr for a gtr 32. As I don't have silly amounts of money to spend on insurance I was wondering if you can get them on a classic policy? When a car is imported do they go by that date or go by the date of manufacture? Currently with Adrian & flux on a classic policy


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

3drpete said:


> I'm currently looking to sell my Sierra 3dr for a gtr 32. As I don't have silly amounts of money to spend on insurance I was wondering if you can get them on a classic policy? When a car is imported do they go by that date or go by the date of manufacture? Currently with Adrian & flux on a classic policy


Pete

were looking for 3 door and have an exceptionaly clean R32GTR in stock. Drop us a message 07731304953 or email [email protected]


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

Did you receive my email? Peter


----------

